
Doug Bowman, former Visual Design Lead at Google, joins Twitter - ivankirigin
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/03/welcome-doug-bowman.html
======
jballanc
Rather ironically, I feel like Doug left a company which was being run by
engineers, when what it really needed was more designers, to join a company
that is being run by designers, when what it really needs is more engineers...

------
jamesbritt
Nice. Maybe he'll undo that recent goofy change of @replies to @username.

~~~
jamesbritt
Whomever modded me down: Do you think that seeing @yourname is as intuitive to
users about what it does as @replies?

